# Premiere Dates | Network & Cable 2007/2008 (and 2008 Post Strike



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Please post updates to the thread as my PM box is full.

Any general messages to the group will always be here at the top so you need not scroll to the bottom to read them. If I list split dates it may be because of a day change during the season or a 'sneak preview' and I'd rather you have the earliest date so you don't miss any.

8/24/07 note: 2008 added to list
9/2/07: I'm happy to report I've completed the linking of each show to Futon's listings for each show. Just click on each title to see the Upcoming Listings. Enjoy!
3/13/08 This has been updated for the Post Strike returns. Please post corrections and additions to the thread

*Week of Sunday Sept 2*

Jail (MyTv) Sept 4
Biggest Loser (NBC) Sept 4
Lincoln heights (ABC fam) Sept 4
Contender (ESPN) Sept 4
Are you smarter than a 5th grader? (FOX) Sept 6/14th
Dont forget the lyrics (FOX) Sept 6
Cops (FOX) Sept 8
America's most wanted (Fox)Sept 8

*Week of Sunday Sept 9*

Torchwood (BBCA) Sept 8
Tell me you love me (HBO) Sept 9
Curb your enthusiasm (HBO) Sept 9
Decision house (MyTV) Sept 12
Meet my folks (MyTV) Sept 12
It's always sunny in Philadelphia (FX) Sept 13
Nashville (FOX) Sept 14

*Week of Sunday Sept 16*

Prison break (Fox) Sept 17
K-ville (Fox) Sept 17
Inside the actors studio (bravo) Sept 17
Deal or no deal (NBC) Sept 17
Beauty and the geek (CW) Sept 18
Kid nation (CBS) Sept 19
Back to you (FOX) Sept 19
Til death (FOX) Sept 19
Kitchen nightmares (FOX) Sept 19
America's next top model (CW) Sept 19
Gossip girl (CW) Sept 19
WWE (CW) Sept 19
Survivor (CBS) Sept 20

*Week of Sunday Sept 23*
Clip show of Desperate Housewives ABC
60 minutes (CBS) Sept 23
Cold case (CBS) Sept 23
Shark (CBS) Sept 23
Simpsons (FOX) Sept 23
King of the hill (FOX) Sept 23
Family guy (FOX) Sept 23
The bachelor (ABC) Sept 24
Dancing with the stars (ABC) Sept 24
How I met your mother (CBS) Sept 24
Big bang theory (CBS) Sept 24
Two and a half men (CBS) Sept 24
Rules of engagement  (CBS) Sept 24
CSI Miami (CBS) Sept 24
Chuck (NBC) Sept 24
Heroes (NBC) Sept 24
Journeyman (NBC) Sept 24
Dancing with the stars (ABC) Sept 25
Boston legal l (ABC) Sept 25
NCIS (CBS) Sept 25
Unit (CBS) Sept 25
Cane (CBS) Sept 25
Singing bee (NBC) Sept 25
Law and order SVU (NBC) Sept 25
Bones (FOX) Sept 25
House (FOX) Sept 25
Reaper (CW) Sept 25
Private practice (ABC) Sept 26
Dirty sexy money (ABC) Sept 26
Criminal minds (CBS) Sept 26
CSI NY (CBS) Sept 26
Bionic Woman (NBC) Sept 26
Life  (NBC) Sept 26
Ghost hunters (Scifi) Sept 26
Ugly betty (ABC) Sept 27
Grey's anatomy (ABC) Sept 27
Big shots (ABC) Sept 27
Without a trace (CBS) Sept 27
My name is earl (NBC) Sept 27
The office (NBC) Sept 27
ER (NBC) Sept 27
Smallville (CW) Sept 27
CSI (CBS) Sept 27
Ghost whisperer (CBS) Sept 28
Moonlight (CBS) Sept 28
Numb3rs (CBS) Sept 28
Las Vegas (NBC) Sept 28
Stargate Atlantis (Scifi) Sept 28
48 hours mystery (CBS) Sept 29
Dateline nbc (NBC) Sept 29

*Week of Sunday Sept 30*

American dad (FOX) Sept 30
Dexter (SHO) Sept 30
Brotherhood (SHO) Sept 30
Extreme makeover (ABC) Sept 30
Desperate housewives (ABC) Sept 30
Brothers and sisters (ABC) Sept 30
Everybody hates Chris (CW) Oct 1
Aliens in America (CW) Oct 1
Girlfriends (CW) Oct 1
The Game (CW) Oct 1
Celebrity Expose (MyTV) Oct. 1st
Control room presents (MyTV) Oct. 1st
Cavemen (ABC) Oct 2
Carpoolers (ABC) Oct 2
Queer eye (Bravo) Oct 2 
Pushing daisies (ABC) Oct 3
South park  (COM) Oct 3
Silverman program (COM) Oct 3
30 rock (NBC) Oct 4
Supernatural (CW) Oct 4
Drawn together (COM) Oct 4
Law and order CI (USA yes USA!) Oct 4
Friday night lights (NBC) Oct 5

*Week of Sunday Oct 7*

Americas funniest videos (ABC) Oct 7 
Life is wild Life is wild (CW) Oct 7
20/20 (ABC) Oct 12
Women's murder club (ABC) Oct 12
Men in trees (ABC) Oct 12

*
Week of Sunday Oct 14*

Samantha who (ABC) Oct 15
American band (FOX) Oct 19
Viva laughlin (CBS) Oct 18

*Week of Sunday Oct 21*

Scrubs (NBC) Oct 25

Nip/Tuck (FX) Oct 30

October Road (ABC) Nov 22

Notes from the underbelly  Nov 26

Cashmere mafia (NBC) Nov 27

Saving Grace (TNT) Dec 3

Bad Girls Club (oxygen) Dec 4

Monk Dec 7 then Jan 11 (USA)
Psych  Dec 7 then Jan 11 (USA)

2008 returning (dates will be filled in later)

24 (Fox)
Afterlife (BBCA)
America's got talent (NBC)
MI 5 (BBCA)
Nanny 911 (FOX)
Shield (FX) Fall 2008
So you think you can dance (FOX)
Surreal life (VH1)
Trading spouses (FOX)

*Week of Sunday Dec 30*

According to Jim (ABC) Jan 1
Just for laughs (ABC) Jan 1
Law and order SVU (NBC) Jan 1
Law & Order NBC 2 hours Jan 2
Power of 10 (CBS) Jan 2
Supernanny (ABC) Jan 2
Wife Swap (ABC) Jan 2
The Apprentice (NBC) Jan 3

1 vs 100  (NBC) Jan 4
Bones (FOX) MOVES TO FRIDAYS Jan 4
Deal or no deal (NBC) Jan 4

*Week of Sunday Jan 6*

Desperate Housewives Jan 6
Cashmere Mafia (ABC) Jan 6
L Word Jan 6 (SHO)

American Gladiators (NBC) Jan 6
The Wire (HBO) Jan 6
Medium (NBC) Jan 7
Dance War ABC Jan 7
One Tree Hill (CW) Jan 8
Big Shots (ABC) Jan 10
Monk Dec 7 then Jan 11 (USA)
Psych  Dec 7 then Jan 11 (USA)

*
Week of Sunday Jan 13*

Terminator: Sarah Conner Chronicles Jan 13
Prison Break (FOX) Jan 14
American Idol (FOX) Jan 15

*
Week of Sunday Jan 20*

Tudors (SHO) Jan 20 Repeat Season 1
Wildfire (ABC) Jan 21
Moment of Truth (FOX) Jan 23
Chuck (NBC) Jan 24

Torchwood BBCA Jan 26 FEB 11 on HDnet if you can wait

*
Week of Sunday Jan 27*

Eli Stone (ABC) Jan 31
Lost (ABC) Jan 31
Supernatural
(CW) Jan 31

*Week of Sunday Feb 3*


New Adventures of old Christine (CBS) Feb 4

Welcome to the captain(CBS) Feb 4
Survivor (CBS) Feb 7
Lipstick Jungle (NBC) Feb 7

*Week of Sunday Feb 10*

Jericho (CBS) Feb 12
Big Brother (CBS) Feb 12

*Week of Sunday Feb 17*

Knight Rider (NBC) Feb 17
Dexter CBS Feb 17

Pussycat dolls (CW) Feb 18
Americas Next top model (CW) Feb 20
Amne$ia (NBC) Feb 22

*Week of Sunday Feb 24*

Quarterlife (NBC) Feb 26

*Week of Sunday Mar 2*

Oprahs big give (ABC) Mar 2
DIRT (FX) Mar 2
Unhitched (FOX) Mar 3

New Amsterdam (FOX)"special previews" Mar 4 and 6

*Week of Sunday Mar 9*

New Amsterdam (FOX) Mar 10
Canterbury's Law (FOX) March 10
Beauty and the geek (CW) Mar 11
Return of Jezebel James (FOX) Mar 12 and Mar 14
South Park (COM) Mar 12
Celebrity Fit club VH1 (March 13)

*Week of Sunday Mar 16*

Bachelor (ABC) Mar 17
Dancing with the stars (ABC) Mar 17
Big Bang Theory  CBS Mar 17
How I met your mother CBS Mar 17
Two and a half men  CBS Mar 17
Riches (FX) Mar 18

*Week of Sunday Mar 23*

The Game  CW Mar 23
Futurama (COM) March 23 (4 eps same night)

Greek(ABCF) Mar 24
CSI Miami  (CBS) Mar 24
Til Death (Fox) Mar 25

*Week of Sunday Mar 30*

Tudors (Sho) March 30 Season 2
Cold Case (CBS) Mar 30
My dad is better than your dad (NBC) Mar 31
Hells kitchen (FOX) April 1
Criminal Minds (CBS) Apr 2
CSI NY (CBS) Apr 2
CSI (CBS) Apr 3
My name is Earl (NBC) Apr 3 
Without a Trace (CBS) Apr 3

Battlestar Galactica (Scifi) April 4 but specials on 3/28
Duel  (ABC) Apr 4
Ghost Whisperer (CBS) Apr 4
Num3ers  (CBS) Apr 4

*Week of Sunday Apr 6*

Samantha Who (CBS) Apr 7
Boston Legal (ABC) Apr 8
NCIS (CBS) Apr 8
Secret Talents of the Stars (CBS) Apr 8
ER (NBC) Apr 10
30 Rock (NBC) April 10
The Office  (NBC) Apr 10
Scrubs (NBC) Apr 10

*Week of Sunday Apr 13*

Desperate Housewives  (ABC) Apr 13
Bones (Fox) Apr 14
Rules of Engagement  (CBS) Apr 14
Law and order SVU (NBC) Apr 15
According to Jim (ABC) Apr 15
Back to you  (Fox) Apr 16

*Week of Sunday Apr 20*

Brothers and Sisters (ABC) Apr 20
Gossip Girl (CW) Apr 21
Verminators (Disc) Apr 21
Alaska Experiment (Disc) Apr 22
Supernatural (CW) Apr 24
Greys Anatomy (ABC) Apr 24
Ugly Betty (ABC) Apr 24
Lost  (ABC) Apr 24
Moonlight  (CBS) Apr 25

*Week of Sunday Apr 27*

House (Fox) Apr 28
Womens Murder Club (ABC) Apr 29
Shark Apr 29
Jail  (MY) Apr 29

*Week of Sunday May 11*
American Gladiators (NBC) May 12

*Week of Sunday May 18*

Bachelorette (ABC) May 19
Last Comic Standing (NBC) May 22
So You Think You Can Dance (FOX) May 22

*Week of Sunday May 25*

The Mole (ABC) May 26
Moment of Truth (FOX) May 27
Fear Itself (NBC) May 29

My Boys (TBS) TBA

*Week of Sunday Jun 1*

Million Dollar Password (CBS) Jun 1
When Women Rule the World (FOX) June 2
Swingtown (CBS) Jun 5

*Week of Sunday Jun 8*

Law and Order Criminal Intent (USA) June 8
In Plain Sight (USA) Jun 8
Ice Road Truckers (HIST) Jun 8
Nashville Star  (NBC) Jun 9 
Celebrity Circus  (NBC) Jun 11

*Week of Sunday Jun 15*

30 Days (FX) Jun 15
Secret Diary of a Call Girl (SHO) Jun 16
Weeds (SHO) Jun 16
Hopkins 24/7 (ABC) Jun 16
America's Got Talent (NBC) June 17

*Week of Sunday Jun 22*

I Survived A Japanese Game Show (ABC) Jun 24
Wipeout (ABC) Jun 24
Baby Borrowers (NBC) Jun 25
Dance Machine (ABC) Jun 27

*Week of Sunday Jul 6*

Burn Notice (USA) Jul 10
Greatest American Dog (CBS) Jul 10
Flashpoint (CBS) Jul 11

*Week of Sunday July 13*

Big Brother (CBS) July 13
Monk (USA) July 18
Psych (USA) July 18

*Week of Sunday Jul 20*

High School Musical (ABC) Jul 20
Wanna Bet (ABC) Jul 21

*Week of Sunday Jul 27*

Jingles (CBS) Jul 27
Eureka (SCI) Jul 29


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

newsposter said:


> *Week of Sunday Oct 28*
> 
> Ghost whisperer (CBS) Sept 28
> Moonlight (CBS) Sept 28
> Numb3rs (CBS) Sept 28


Should those be Oct 28?

Thanks for the list, it will be very useful.


----------



## johndix (Feb 8, 2007)

Many thanks for the list


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

FYI the regular Law and Order is tenatively to be back in January

I'm disappointed that CI is moved to USA when nbc even has 2 saturday night openings!


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

what is American band?


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Any chance of putting a star beside a new show? TIA.........


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

September 4th - The Contender Season 3 on ESPN


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Time to get the hard drives wiped clean of extraneous bs that has collected over the summer to make room for what we hope will be good shows. I'm just excited about Survivor & Heroes.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

newsposter said:


> *Week of Sunday Sept 23*
> Wow i met your mother (CBS) Sept 24


Wow, she may be great, but that's another show I think.  Should be How I met your mother.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

newsposter said:


> I'm disappointed that CI is moved to USA when nbc even has 2 saturday night openings!


http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070513nbc01

In a groundbreaking move, the acclaimed drama "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" will move from NBC to USA, the top-rated basic cable network, which is owned by NBC Universal. "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" will return for its seventh season with its premiere runs on USA, *followed by an encore play on NBC*. USA is the #1 basic cable network, among households, total viewers, and all key demos. For the last six seasons, "Criminal Intent" has run first on NBC and then had its second window on USA. Beginning next year, that scenario flips.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Indiana627 said:


> Wow, she may be great, but that's another show I think.  Should be How I met your mother.


At least I didnt say 'how i wet your mother'


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dswallow said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070513nbc01
> 
> , *followed by an encore play on NBC*.


I wonder if that is guaranteed though? I started doing the encore of Greek on ABC and it stopped mid way thru summer and I was stuck on SD family channel


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

A couple months ago, I saw a preview for a show about an immortal cop in NYC called New Amsterdam. Any word on that? IMDB doesn't list a date. One site I saw said Wed at 9 this fall.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> A couple months ago, I saw a preview for a show about an immortal cop in NYC called New Amsterdam. Any word on that? IMDB doesn't list a date. One site I saw said Wed at 9 this fall.


It was previously scheduled for Tuesdays at 9pm beginning in the fall. It's now been rescheduled for midseason. 13 episodes were ordered.

Official site: http://www.fox.com/newamsterdam/


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

dswallow said:


> It was previously scheduled for Tuesdays at 9pm beginning in the fall. It's now been rescheduled for midseason. 13 episodes were ordered.
> 
> Official site: http://www.fox.com/newamsterdam/


 well guess since they are already ****ing with it then I guess I will not watch. I am always worried about shows on Fox. I have been burned before.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dswallow said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070513nbc01
> 
> In a groundbreaking move, the acclaimed drama "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" will move from NBC to USA, the top-rated basic cable network, which is owned by NBC Universal. "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" will return for its seventh season with its premiere runs on USA, *followed by an encore play on NBC*. USA is the #1 basic cable network, among households, total viewers, and all key demos. For the last six seasons, "Criminal Intent" has run first on NBC and then had its second window on USA. Beginning next year, that scenario flips.


I'd say most likely last season for CI. I was surprised it was picked up this year.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Coming http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torchwood

Torchwood

BBC America - Sept. 8th

and on HDnet on Sept. 17th.

and since the deal is now complete: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6471008.html

NFL Network Total Access, MyNetworkTV, on Sept. 8th


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hopefully we'll get a Fall TV Guru Guide like last year?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Warren said:


> what is American band?


It's the show that was promoted heavily during the last season of American Idol.

Similar to Idol, it's a band version of the show, open to all bands and all music genres.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6471418.html

Celebrity Exposé and Control Room Presents (MyTV) Oct. 1st


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> It's the show that was promoted heavily during the last season of American Idol.
> 
> Similar to Idol, it's a band version of the show, open to all bands and all music genres.


 thats what I thought. I *Might* watch it.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Prison break (Fox) Sept 17


Well Fox is not giving me a lot of time to watch the entire second season on DVD before they start the 3rd season.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

What about Dirt and The Riches? I thought those two were coming back...

thanks for the list, btw :up:


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Zevida said:


> Well Fox is not giving me a lot of time to watch the entire second season on DVD before they start the 3rd season.


That's what your TiVo is for...just record the new season until you've caught up...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Anubys said:


> What about Dirt and The Riches? I thought those two were coming back...
> 
> thanks for the list, btw :up:


YW

things not on until 2008 aren't on the list. Perhaps I'll add a 2008 TBA at the end or just wait until days are firmed up. But I do agree knowing it's coming back would be nice. I'll see what I can dig up

For the record, your 2 are back in 2008 as is the Shield.

edit added 2008 so we can get back to waiting for futurama


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

newsposter said:


> YW
> 
> things not on until 2008 aren't on the list. Perhaps I'll add a 2008 TBA at the end or just wait until days are firmed up. But I do agree knowing it's coming back would be nice. I'll see what I can dig up
> 
> ...


thanks...

I thought Notes from the Underbelly was canceled...I had saved the whole season for my wife (I liked the show) but then told her not to watch them (and deleted them) since the show was gone!


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

I usually use the following site to begin working on my scheduling grid
(i cant post full URLs because of low # of posts)

futoncritc (add a com then click on summer guide and then you'll see the link for the fall 2007 grid)


I then use

sitcomsonline (add a com then a slash blog)

thru an RSS feed to watch for any news items about premieres (there's a lot if you go back to the upfront time frame in May/June) ex - I found out from this blog that Boston Legal is going to be a 90 min episode for it's season premiere. This caused me to have to change which of my 2 S2DT Tivo's records the season opener as opposed to the actual season pass.


Just a few tips. It would be nice if someone did this inside TCF but it'd be nearly a fulltime job. BTW i found the futoncritic site last year when i was trying to figure out what summer programming i was going to be scheduling.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Zevida said:


> Well Fox is not giving me a lot of time to watch the entire second season on DVD before they start the 3rd season.


Better than last year. I think it had started by this time last year. Aug 21st maybe? Then again maybe they had released the DVD's a lot earlier. Still, I'm glad they're not starting shows so early. I think they started Bones the same week. We're watching a bunch of shows on DVD and hoping to finish with some series and/or seasons before the fall season really kicks in.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

zand94 said:


> It would be nice if someone did this inside TCF but it'd be nearly a fulltime job.


I'm slowly adding links to the futon listings (note highlighted programs above) so you can click on any name to get the upcoming eps. But it's tedious work and I needed the weekend off from it  Will finish someday soon


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

dswallow said:


> (New Amsterdam) was previously scheduled for Tuesdays at 9pm beginning in the fall. It's now been rescheduled for midseason. 13 episodes were ordered.


Apparently, it was pushed off the schedule so they could move _Bones_ to Tuesdays at 8 (I'm pretty sure _House_ was always in the Tuesday 9 time slot), so they could move _Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares_ from its planned Thursday 9 slot, in order to turn Thursday night into game show night (with _Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?_ at 8 and _Don't Forget the Lyrics_ at 9).

-- Don


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Apparently, it was pushed off the schedule so they could move _Bones_ to Tuesdays at 8


That's not how I heard it. Rather, New Amsterdam was pushed off the schedule because Fox was concerned about how it would do in the Fall. (Fox generally has trouble introducing new shows in the Fall.) That just _happened _to make room to move Bones into a better time-slot.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

anyone got a good printable Grid?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=fall_2007


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

newsposter said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=fall_2007


A helpful hint to anyone like myself who only has basic cable.....

You can rather easily select the grid text and paste the table/grid into a Word document and then take out lines you do not want.

I seem to remember, futoncritic had the mid-season grid also (i.e., Lost, 24, etc.). I would like to include those tentative dates in my Word doc. If anyone has a copy of what I thought futon had out there some time, let me know.

If anyone wants my word doc, let me know, as it is just a little too big to be attached to the thread.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Did I miss somethng? No Law and Order?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The original Law and Order is delayed until 2008


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> The original Law and Order is delayed until 2008


Yes it will be on Sunday nights once football season is over. Same for Medium.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I'm waiting for the excel spreadsheet with macros and auto-scheduling


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

You are listing MI-5 on BBCA. Does tha mean that AMC is not going to air the episodes?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TivoZorro said:


> You are listing MI-5 on BBCA. Does tha mean that AMC is not going to air the episodes?


my source is

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=mi-5&view=listings

so if there is any other information, maybe someone else can shed some light


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

newsposter said:


> my source is
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=mi-5&view=listings
> 
> so if there is any other information, maybe someone else can shed some light


I made a mistake, it was A&E that was carrying it but now have dropped it. I don't have a Tivo hooked up to our digital cable box so I will have to tape it. At least we get BBCA here.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

TivoZorro said:


> I made a mistake, it was A&E that was carrying it but now have dropped it. I don't have a Tivo hooked up to our digital cable box so I will have to tape it. At least we get BBCA here.


Be advised that the version of MI-5 that A&E was carrying was heavily edited from the BBC original. The A&E version was cut substantially to fit commercials in; the BBC version runs about 59 minutes of program per episode and is the version available on DVD.

Unfortunately, BBC America will probably also show an edited for commericials version also. BBC used to not cut imported material (using 40 minutes to show 30 minutes of programming and 80 minutes for 60 minute shows), but now cuts the shows.

If you really value the show, get it on DVD, or, if you can't wait, Bit Torrent the BBC version (called Spooks).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm happy to report I've completed the tedious (but well worth it) linking of each show to Futon's listings for each show. Just click on each title to see the Upcoming Listings. Enjoy! 

For those not familiar with the listings, they are one of the most accurate around and if a show is taken off the air permanently, put on hiatus, or you just wonder when the repeats will stop and new shows start, this is the first place I look to see what's up.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

newsposter said:


> I'm happy to report I've completed the tedious (but well worth it) linking of each show to Futon's listings for each show. Just click on each title to see the Upcoming Listings. Enjoy!
> 
> For those not familiar with the listings, they are one of the most accurate around and if a show is taken off the air permanently, put on hiatus, or you just wonder when the repeats will stop and new shows start, this is the first place I look to see what's up.


Thanks for the effort! :up:


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Agreed! Thanks newsposter!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Awesome list. Here are a couple more contenders:

Lipstick Jungle (NBC) no premier date yet, just "post-NFL"
Cashmere Mafia (ABC) Premiers December 4, 2007


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Isn't that a weird date to premiere a new show? Some new shows are entering holiday hiatus at that point.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

katbug said:


> Awesome list. Here are a couple more contenders:
> 
> Lipstick Jungle (NBC) no premier date yet, just "post-NFL"
> Cashmere Mafia (ABC) Premiers December 4, 2007


You're welcome.....added.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

bicker said:


> Isn't that a weird date to premiere a new show? Some new shows are entering holiday hiatus at that point.


Actually this is perfect time - not a lot of "new" episodes to compete for attention.

Cable networks such as USA, TNT, SciFi, FX and others are getting huge ratings numbers "counter-programming" during the rerun prone times of year such as late in the "midseason" time frames as well as in the summer.

a few specific examples:

SciFi channel is consistently producing "bigger" budget mini-series to play at these times. BSG, Taken, the 2 Dune movies and others are examples

USA: Psych & Monk seasons are split in half and played in the generally rerun prone time frames

With the ratings companies including timeshifted numbers now for DVRs (and if i remember TiVo has a deal with Neilsen to provide numbers to them) and many of the major ad firms purchasing TiVo's more detailed numbers we are more likely to see a change in the way the networks program.

There was a mini discussion in one of the subject areas about how the seasons work in the UK - with 2, 3 or 4 "seasons" per year allowing a wider variety of programming and higher production values. I honestly feel the US television market is essentially moving toward reducing the episodes per season.

about 10 years ago it was not unheard of for there to be 24-26 episodes per season. Now many network shows are lucky if they get 22-24. The seasons of BSG, Stargate, Psych, 4400 and the like are anywhere from 16-20. USA's emmy nominated The Starter Wife is considered a "mini-series" but not in the usual sense that we're used to (ie. Sunday night/monday night 4-broadcast hours) - it only had 4 or 6 weekly episodes.

As it becomes more expensive to do 20+ episode seasons and actual ratings drop due to more accurate measurement systems it becomes more economical for the studios and more beneficial to us the viewer to have fewer episodes and maybe a tri-mester type season as it provides for a larger variety of content.

(sorry for the way off topic)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for putting this together. Very very handy. I appreciate the effort. :up:


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

When I was putting together my spreadsheet for this fall I noticed that Life Is Wild is missing... here's the info:

Life Is Wild
CW
8e/7c
starts Oct 7


----------



## kbrunsting (Apr 12, 2002)

Looks like CSI starts on September 27th, not the 20th.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

According to thefutoncritic.com, at least.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

And CBS's TiVo-like fall showcase site...


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I watched TV Guide Channels Fall Preview last night. Almost everything was talked about, but a few shows were left out. Stargate Atlantis (though other Sci Fi channel shows were mentioned), Samantha Who, Big Bang Theory and Cavemen. Caveman was shown slightly, but not much detail was given. Women's Murder Club was shown and slightly mentioned, but they gave Cashmere Mafia a lot more screen time and compared both Women's Murder Club and Cashmere Mafia were compared to Sex in the City.

There was some nice info given out last night about returning shows and new shows starting this year. If TV Guide Channel is like it normally is, I'm sure the Fall Preview will air again.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

Too many nights have THREE shows for TWO tivos... looks like torrents until natural selection cancels the crap (and good) shows


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

RoundBoy said:


> Too many nights have THREE shows for TWO tivos... looks like torrents until natural selection cancels the crap (and good) shows


You need to start thinking about getting dual tuner TiVo's.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

And/or more than one of them.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

I have 2 tivos... and 2 tvs ... when I get my HD set, a dual tuner hd tivo is a very good possibility.

I am at the point now where I am deciding on building out mythTV boxes to take up some of the slack... because as with my current xbox media center .. i can play ANY content without having to convert it, and get all types of formats to boot.

Since a good majority of these shows won't be there after a little while.. its easier to 'find' them online. Its just getting to be a hassle to download / convert / upload.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Is there a TV guide style grid that shows the days of the week, and what airs when? I want to see what shows conflict with each other.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Is there a TV guide style grid that shows the days of the week, and what airs when? I want to see what shows conflict with each other.


It's getting to be pretty unusable since they've been throwing in every kitchen sink channel they can, but it's a starting point: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

dswallow said:


> It's getting to be pretty unusable since they've been throwing in every kitchen sink channel they can, but it's a starting point: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx


I use this also, and it's a PITA because of the channel overload. Has anyone figured a way to have it only show certain channels? I've looked with no success so far . . .


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I open it in Microsoft Word and delete the rows I don't care about.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

bicker said:


> I open it in Microsoft Word and delete the rows I don't care about.


or excel, even easier


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

thefutoncritic has one.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I created an Excel spreadsheet with what I thought were only the relevant channels. It's attached in case anyone is interested in it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> thefutoncritic has one.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Care to elaborate?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx

This is the September to November grid.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Someone last year posted a great 1-page Excel spreadsheet which I just found again on my computer, so I updated it to be current. It's M-F and Sunday only (no Saturdays - there's nothing on network TV that I watch on Saturdays), and only the brodcast network channels - no cable. But it prints out nicely on 1 page. 

If anyone wants  it:


----------



## TracySMiller (Oct 14, 2002)

"Desperate Housewives" actually starts Sep. 23, not Sep. 30.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

TracySMiller said:


> "Desperate Housewives" actually starts Sep. 23, not Sep. 30.


I just checked ABC.com and it shows Sep 30th.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

September 23 is a clip-show.


----------



## TracySMiller (Oct 14, 2002)

bicker said:


> September 23 is a clip-show.


Oh, I see. So I guess the one on the 30th is the first "new" show, although fans may want to see the clip show, too, to catch up, or for the sake of completeness.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TracySMiller said:


> Oh, I see. So I guess the one on the 30th is the first "new" show, although fans may want to see the clip show, too, to catch up, or for the sake of completeness.


added to top of sept 23. I think it's safe to say for many series that you may want to check i a week before the premier to see last years endings or if they are even showing.


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

Queer Eye is coming back for a final season on Oct 2 on Bravo.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I just wanted to give thanks to newsposter, and anyone that started this yearly thread in the past.

This is where I come every year to figure out what new shows I should check out. I added a bunch of new shows to my to do list yesterday.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Someone last year posted a great 1-page Excel spreadsheet which I just found again on my computer, so I updated it to be current. It's M-F and Sunday only (no Saturdays - there's nothing on network TV that I watch on Saturdays), and only the brodcast network channels - no cable. But it prints out nicely on 1 page.
> 
> If anyone wants it:


Thanks a lot, Rob. I had made one using the one from futoncritic, but yours is much cleaner and easier to use.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nip tuck FX HD Oct. 30. Enjoy!


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-a...mieres,0,578998.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

October Road - Thursday @ 10:00, Nov. 22nd
Then it will move to it's regular spot Monday @ 10:00, Nov. 26

Notes from the Underbelly - will also be back that same Monday @ 9:30

Dance War - Monday @ 8:00, Jan. 7


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

L word Jan 6 sho


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

monk and psych links updated


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6509200.html

CBS

The Captain - Jan. 28th @ 9:30

Big Brother - Feb. 12th @ 8:00
then Wednesdays and Sundays @ 8:00

New Survivor - Feb 7th @ 8:00

Jericho - Feb 12th @ 10:00

NBC

Law & Order - Jan 2nd then paired with L & O:CI on the 9th.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2007-12-03-strike-lineups_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip

ABC

Dance Wars: Bruno vs. Carrie Ann - Jan. 7th @ 8:00

CBS

Power of 10 - Jan. 2nd @ 8:00

The New Adventures of Old Christine - Jan 28th @ 9:30

NBC

Celebrity Apprentice - Jan. 3rd @ 9:00

1 vs. 100 - Jan. 4th @ 8:00

American Gladiators - Jan. 6th preview, then Mondays @ 8:00

Lipstick Jungle - Feb. 7th @ 10:00


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

for those following along, the main page has been significantly updated for 2008. A lot of new fox stuff coming out like the return of prison break, as well as your favs from other networks such as big brother, survivor, American idol etc. And of course any of this is subject to change with the strike; however, what won't change is the validity of the links to each show and I recommend using them to confirm upcoming airings.

Please continue to post any corrections and additions to the thread. Thanks!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Has anyone heard anything on Cashmere Mafia? It was supposed to have already started, but can't find any reference to it on the Tivo, and the website has someone asking about it not playing yet as well.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The Futon Critic is a good place to find info like that. Here's the lastest story that the site has on _Cashmere Mafia_


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Thank you so much Amnesia! I had followed the original series link to Futon Critic, but didn't get this far into the site. This is great info. Thanks again!!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Dmon4u said:


> Coming http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torchwood
> 
> Torchwood
> 
> ...


So tourchwood is only going to be a week later or so than orig air date on BBC? Thats' pretty cool.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

katbug said:


> Thank you so much Amnesia!


No problem.

I've started seeing promos for _Cashmere Mafia_---they say that it is coming "in January".


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> So tourchwood is only going to be a week later or so than orig air date on BBC? Thats' pretty cool.


That Post was dated 08-21-2007

----

Now, today:

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-n...edate,0,2251811.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

NBC

Baby Borrowers replaces American Gladiators on Feb. 18th
Medium - Jan. 7th @ 10:00

They also post the entire Winter first-quarter schedule.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

No, but I'd be willing to take a check...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

katbug said:


> Has anyone heard anything on Cashmere Mafia?


ABC just announced their January schedule. _Cashmere Mafia_ premieres on Thursday 3 January.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't understand why all the networks are burning off the rest of their original programming in January, instead of waiting for February sweeps. Grey's Anatomy, ER, Moonlight, Desperate Housewives, Brothers and Sisters, Big Shots, and Boston Legal (and others, I'm sure, but those are the ones I follow) are all (conceptually) wasting episodes in January.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Maybe the networks will take this opportunity to abolish the idea of "sweeps". I don't see the purpose of the idea. Why don't advertisers just worry about the average viewership for a show throughout the season instead of during two particular months? The technology is certainly there...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It's not really up to the networks. It's up to the advertisers.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bicker said:


> It's not really up to the networks. It's up to the advertisers.


buuuuut why dont the networks lay down the law? certainly the networks kinda hold all the cards. If they cant advertise on tv, the advertisers would all be out of jobs ....


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Uh...... you have things backwards: The networks are the suppliers; the advertisers are the customers.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i thought advertisers couldnt survive without tv, thus that's why the spend $$$ per 30 seconds on the superbowl Therefore i look at it that tv is holding all the cards (whether than is reality or not )


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Again, you have it backwards: television cannot survive without advertisers. Advertisers have a number of media within which they could attract customers, if television didn't exist. Conceptually, to some extent, the drive for advertisers is that their competitors are also advertising. Beyond that, it only is marginally (and *only *arguably) among the more cost-effective means of mass-market advertising.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Back to topic, please???


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Ditto.


----------



## BurnBaby (Sep 21, 2007)

Torchwood Season Two premieres on BBC America Jan 26th


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> ABC just announced their January schedule. _Cashmere Mafia_ premieres on Thursday 3 January.


_Cashmere Mafia_ has been postponed  until Sunday, 6 January (following a new episode of _Desperate Housewives_)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Great lead in for it...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

apprentice is now Jan 3 with deal no deal and grey's is back on the 10th
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7525


----------



## deanbrew (Jul 18, 2005)

The CBS website shows The New Adventures of Old Christine starting on Feb 4, not Jan 28 (as indicated in the first post).

It doesn't indicate a start date for Dexter on CBS. I thought they would announce a start date by now.


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

newsposter said:


> Tudors (SHO) Jan 20


Isn't this when the first season starts repeating?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

updated with prev. posts plus added when some things like Law and order are coming back


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't see Wildfire on the list. I read it was coming back January 21 on the Family Channel.

Barbeedoll


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Tudors 2nd season March 30


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

newsposter said:


> Tudors 2nd season March 30


Thanks. I'd missed that one.

Barbeedoll


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I don't understand the list at the end of the OP (starting with _24_).

Do these shows not have a starting date due to the strike?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sorry, corrected... initially I had just listed all 'upcoming' 2008 shows, back in August. Then decided to list any returning 2008 show's detail regardless of if it was a new season (ie 24 etc) or just coming back from holiday break.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

will HDNet show Torchwood in January just like it did last year?

I can't find anything on their web site about it...


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

FOX has changed their schedule again:

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-foxmakesmidseasonchanges,0,3268077.story?coll=zap-news-headlines


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

changes made TY


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

added pussycat dolls, beauty and the geek, Americas top model, supernatural


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/networktv/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003692204

The new CW schedule, noting the changes that are coming:

Monday

8:00 GOSSIP GIRL (January 28)
9:00 PUSSYCAT DOLLS PRESENT: GIRLICIOUS (February 18)

Tuesday

8:00 REAPER (January 15)
8:00 BEAUTY AND THE GEEK (March 11)
9:00 ONE TREE HILL

Wednesday (February 20)

8:00 AMERICA'S NEXT TOP MODEL
9:00 PUSSYCAT DOLLS PRESENT: GIRLICIOUS (Encore)

Thursday

8:00 SMALLVILLE
9:00 REAPER (Beginning February 28)

Sunday (February 10)

7:00 CW NOW
7:30 EVERYBODY HATES CHRIS Encores
8:00 EVERYBODY HATES CHRIS
8:30 ALIENS IN AMERICA
9:00 GIRLFRIENDS
9:30 THE GAME


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-dirtseasontwopremiere,0,5375512.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

10:00 - DIRT ( March 2nd )

* seven episodes


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 5, 2002)

Season 1 of The Tudors was to be rebroadcast on Showtime beginning on 01/20/08 according to the OP. However it is not showing up in the guide (DirecTV). 

Does anyone know if the schedule has changed? TheFutonCritic.com still lists the 01/20/08 starting date.

Episodes 1 through 5 of Season 1 are available on DirecTV's Video on Demand, but they are not in HD. Was this series in HD when it orginally aired?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Hawkeye said:


> Season 1 of The Tudors was to be rebroadcast on Showtime beginning on 01/20/08 according to the OP. However it is not showing up in the guide (DirecTV).
> 
> Does anyone know if the schedule has changed? TheFutonCritic.com still lists the 01/20/08 starting date.
> 
> Episodes 1 through 5 of Season 1 are available on DirecTV's Video on Demand, but they are not in HD. Was this series in HD when it orginally aired?


1st season in glorious HD yes....Sho.com takes forever to load on my dialup from work but i will edit this post once i find out definitive info

entire Jan schedule
http://www.sho.com/site/sho/schedules/pdf/200801unlimited.pdf

Jan 20 8pm is ep 1 and ep 2 is on the 27th


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-finalchuckepisodesairdate,0,3378472.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

8:00 & 10:00 - CHUCK (January 24th - a Thursday)

* The final two original episodes. Note: "NBC has picked up the series for a full season" - in the Fall ?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Updated Quarterlife, Amne$ia, My dad is better than your dad, Welcome to the captain, Knight Rider


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The Riches seems to have been deleted from the list...does this mean it's not coming back?

one minor edit: "stars" in dancing with the stars is written as "starts"


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

riches is on the returning 2008 list TBA at the end of 2007. I hate to put that 24 is canceled, it will make it too real


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

don't know if this is the kind of info that makes it to the list...but season 2 of Torchwood returns Monday, February 11th at 7 PM ET on HDNet...so for those willing to wait, they can watch it in HD instead of the crappy SD of BBCA...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I added the note next to it ....the more info the better


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Doesn't Dexter premiere on CBS next week (the 17th)?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

added...i assume this is a rerun of previous season right?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

newsposter said:


> added...i assume this is a rerun of previous season right?


If by "previous" you mean "season 1", then yes...


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> If by "previous" you mean "season 1", then yes...





newsposter said:


> added...i assume this is a rerun of previous season right?


Yes, and a good point/reminder when setting up SPs that these will show up flagged as repeats, so be certain to include repeats in your SP.

Though I'm assuming decent edits to orig airing for time and content, I'm still looking forward to this as I've never bought into Showtime to watch the series.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

updated for BSG...does anyone know what the 2 specials are on 3/28?


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-therichesseason2premieredate,0,4946800.story

10:00 THE RICHES (March 18)

on FX with seven episodes.

* New Cast member noted in the story.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Dmon4u said:


> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-therichesseason2premieredate,0,4946800.story
> 
> 10:00 THE RICHES (March 18)
> 
> ...


cool...I was worried it was going to be canceled...


----------



## momolabs (Oct 7, 2007)

*Baby Borrowers Off Schedule*
http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-nbcmydadisbetterpremiere,0,3015138.story
It is listed as premiering tonight but is off the schedule.

_My Dad Is Better Than Your Dad_ to premier tonight in place of _The Baby Borrowers_ on NBC.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

updated for Greek March 24


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I have a feeling you don't want to click those links.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> I have a feeling you don't want to click those links.


It has been reported.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I have a feeling you don't want to click those links.


which links?


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

newsposter said:


> which links?


The SPAM links that were posted but no have been removed.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i need better glasses,  didnt see any


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

updated for south park (tonight), celebrity fit club, when women rule the world


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

3/13/08 This has been updated for the Post Strike returns. Please post corrections and additions to the thread


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Without a Trace starts back up April 3rd not the 10th.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6545289.html?desc=topstory

USA Network

June 8
9:00 Law & Order: CI 
10:00 Plain Sight

July 10
10:00 Burn Notice

July 18
9:00 Monk 
10:00 Psych


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

"My Boys" TBS June ?, 2008

Anybody know the exact day?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

unsure but added link to 1st page so you can keep checking


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Womens Murder Club on 4/29


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

updated a few more shows i missed...shark/gladiators/lost/jim/last comic


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Added: 
Alaska Experiment
Verminators
Bachelorette
So you think you can dance
Mole
Moment of Truth
Fear Itself
Million dollar password
In plain sight
Ice road truckers
Celebrity circus
30 days
secret diary of a call girl
Weeds
Hopkins 24/7
I survived a Japanese Game show
Wipeout
Dance Machine
Greatest American dog
Flashpoint
High school musical
Wanna bet
Jingles 
Eureka


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

And has been dead for 6 months - I'm missing your point.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> And has been dead for 6 months - I'm missing your point.


the original post 152 was deleted by the errant poster


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

newsposter said:


> the original post 152 was deleted by the errant poster


It's your thread, you should ask the mods to unsticky it


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

newsposter said:


> the original post 152 was deleted by the errant poster


OK, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------

